# 67 Rear Quarter Replacement Suggestions



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I am going to be replacing my rear quarters. Most of the rust is behind the wheel well, but there are other problems.

I have been looking at new skins or the new complete quarters that just came out. 

Has anyone used the new 67 quarters? If so how is the fit? If they fit well, I am leaning towards them as it should mean less body work.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------

